

The 100% electric TRON motorcycle - $55K - FlorianMettetal
http://www.evolvemotorcycles.com/m/?page_id=910

======
lutusp
Wanted: absurdly wealthy individual(s) willing to purchase, and then ride
around on, what is in essence a movie prop.

Not that this won't happen. I almost never say never.

~~~
EdwardQ
I haven't done a painstaking trawl of the site, but I can't seem to find a
corresponding red bike to race you're absurdly wealthy evil mate on...

